# Should I be Suspicious?



## Mari (Mar 12, 2008)

My youngest son is being incredibly helpful today - dishes, clean room, laundry, shopping ....:dimples: Mari


----------



## thephoenix (Mar 12, 2008)

Mari said:


> My youngest son is being incredibly helpful today - dishes, clean room, laundry, shopping ....:dimples: Mari



Better get your wallet out.


----------



## ladylore (Mar 12, 2008)

This question put a smile on my face Mari.:lol: He could want to be kind to you today or like Phoenix has said - be ready to get your wallet out.

You may want to let him know that you noticed how helpful he is being and that its appreciated.


----------



## lallieth (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh OH Mari...generally when my daughter is like that,she wants something...*wink*


----------

